# Help with llvm configuration options



## ldgc (Mar 12, 2018)

I don't understand the following configuration options:

```
COMPILER_RT=on: Sanitizer libraries
EXTRAS=on: Extra clang tools
GOLD=on: Build the LLVM Gold plugin for LTO
LIT=on: Install lit and FileCheck test tools
LLD=on: Install lld, the LLVM linker
LLDB=on: Install lldb, the LLVM debugger
OPENMP=on: Install libomp, the LLVM OpenMP runtime library
```
Any help is highly appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Mar 12, 2018)

General advice, if you don't know what an option does it's best to leave the default as-is. Any particular option you don't understand?


----------



## ldgc (Mar 12, 2018)

All of them 
You see I don't have a IT degree and I have very little knowledge of computer science but I always want to learn and try something new. 
Installing software from source is still a mystery to me 
Microsoft Windows was my main OS since I was a child until approximately three years ago so UNIX and UNIX like operating systems are a big learning curve to me.


----------



## sidetone (Mar 12, 2018)

pensador_13 said:


> I don't understand the following configuration options:




```
LLD=on: Install lld, the LLVM linker
LLDB=on: Install lldb, the LLVM debugger
```
lld is the equivalent to ld, that I believe links libraries. I'm not sure if you can do without it, because while Clang can use binutil's ld, llvm's ld, or the ld in base, I've seen clang use llvm tools and the tools set in configuration for one compile. The ld to use is set by inserting the directory in the `LD=` option in make.conf.

LLDB is the debugger, it won't cause compile errors by being excluded, but if you leave out any options, it should help you with error messages, when something doesn't compile as expected.
	
	



```
COMPILER_RT=on: Sanitizer libraries
EXTRAS=on: Extra clang tools
GOLD=on: Build the LLVM Gold plugin for LTO
LIT=on: Install lit and FileCheck test tools
OPENMP=on: Install libomp, the LLVM OpenMP runtime library
```
If one of these is excluded, you may get compile errors, that will otherwise seem for no reason.


----------

